# helmets



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

what is the lightest helmet on the market now?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

the limar 104 makes that claim


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

I hear it's made in china


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

frank418 said:


> I hear it's made in china


and your point is???


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've got a UVEX Boss Race... it's 250g, though I'm not sure how that compares to others. It's noticeably lighter than either of my Rudy Project helmets.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

no point ! it's what I had heard


----------

